# Update on Marcel and question about Metacam



## silversheep (Jan 24, 2011)

Marcel is doing so so much better now. He's more alert, noticeably happier/acting normal, eating a ton more, no longer apparently swollen, and taking his antibiotics (after a bit of a struggle of course). At this point he has another 6 days of ABs and he's also on once-daily Metacam (anti-inflammatory, pain reliever). The vet said give him the metacam for the same 10 days he's on ABs, but he doesn't seem to be in pain, and after reading some of the side effects associated with the drug, I'm reluctant to keep giving it to him. Anybody use it with adverse effects? Also, should I keep to the course just in case there's some swelling I'm not seeing that's bothering him or consider shortening the duration? I think I'll ask the vet, but would love your input too!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I work in a laboratory with rats, and we use metacam (meloxicam) as the drug of choice for pain medication. They all tolerate it well (although they don't all like the taste!) and I don't usually see any adverse side effects (GI trouble, weird poop, etc.).

Obviously, I know, rats are not hedgehogs, but they are both small mammals, so that's gotta count for something, right? Although I will say that we don't usually give them doses for more than 2 or 3 days - if something is causing pain for that long, it's (generally) a more serious problem. 

So, to me, a 10 day course seems like a bit much. If it were me, I would monitor him and give it on a day-by-day basis. Like you said, if he seems like he's in a pain, or if there's very obvious swelling, then yes, a dose would be beneficial. It's not like if he misses a day the whole thing could be thrown off (like with antibiotics). 

Anyways, just my two cents. I'm not a vet or anything, but I do have some experience with this. Hope you figure it out - and so glad to hear Marcel is feeling better!


----------



## silversheep (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you! That is so helpful. I didn't give him any this morning, and we'll see this evening when I wake him up if he looks like he's hurting. My guess is that he'll be fine.


----------

